
Ask HN: Is there a site that lists which businesses don't require masks? - sharemywin
If no shoes no shirt no service is a thing.<p>Certainly, no mask no service should be a thing.
======
lihaciudaniel
>Certainly, no mask no service should be a thing.

Now that's something that would help both people and the economy. Business in
no need of mask would include stuff like hospitals, police stations, prisons.

